# HCPCS code for Shoe ?



## Orthocoderpgu (May 13, 2009)

Patient comes to doc with fungus which makes the toenails odd shapes. Doc writes Rx for shoe with deep, box toe shoes to give the toes room. Is there a code for this? This is for an adult. Thank you !!


----------



## msmatiste (May 15, 2009)

*Rx for Shoe*

You need to query the physician.  This is not enough information to arrive at the correct code.  In the HCPCS 2009, there's various shoes indicated under the following categories: 1) Arch support, 2) For Diabetics, 3) Insert, 4) Insert for Diabetics, 5) Lift, 6) Miscellaneous Additions, 7) Orthopedic, 8) Positioning Device, 9) Post-Operative Specialist Health/Post Operative Shoe, 10) Transfer and 11) Wedge.

Source: Ingenix's HCPCS Level II 2009 - Expert


----------

